# Mandatory Check-off Debate.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/07/usda-says-checkoffs-serve-critical-purpose-not-everyone-agrees/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=c97dfe674e-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-c97dfe674e-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't understand this issue well enough to have a good opinion, but I have an opinion that NO private entity should receive funds from a government body that is mandatorially collected from citizens because it essentially becomes a tax on us that goes to an individual party.

Planned Parenthood is my best example. They should not be receiving one penny from any government body. But, I don't have enough money to argue with their $500 million annual government support.

BTW: I'm not saying I'm against abortion by taking this stance (I am against it, but I'm not smart enough to know ABSOLUTELY when life begins.), I am saying that government funds should not be directed like this.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

These checkoffs should be voluntary. If they are doing the job they are supposed to informed producers will know and will voluntarily contribute, those that don't contribute to a program thats actually working whether they can't afford it or aren't educated enough to realize how its helping them won't be around long anyways.

Speaking of voluntary, does anybody ever check the boxes on their tax return to have even more money taken by the government?

Like the one to donate three dollars to the presidential campaign fund? Hell no, most of the candidates already have more disposable income than I'll ever have.

Would you like to contribute X number of dollars to help reduce the national debt? Hell no again, I didn't vote for the idiots that managed to double it in the last 8 years.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

With Alberta beef producers its mandated they take money from us when ever we sell cattle. But we can find this form they try very hard to hide on their website to fill out and get half of it back. Now the group is trying to get the government to stop that cause they are short on money.

My personal view is. If the group is doing something worth while they should not have to ask the government to get involved. People would be willing to give their money. If the groups need the government mandate than they need to reconsider what they are doing with the money.

On Alberta beef producers I see two types of people on the board. First type is a big rancher who wants to sway decision in his favour. Second type is the cattle producer who went broke. Than gets himself voted on the board. That way he can make $70000 a year working part time instead of loosing money on his herd. Either way they take my money but dont really do much for the good of the industry.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm against MANDATORY *anything*... granted some things like taxes are a basic necessity, that's not what I'm talking about.

Mandatory checkoffs is like mandatory health insurance... it's just a catalyst for abuse and malfeasance...

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree Luke but I'm not sure I'd include taxes in that equation, seems about 50% pay none at all....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

We have a few put their hands in my pocket one the meat and livestock do actually do something, they market meat o's for us and run add campaign to sell meat to the house wife's. So we do get a result for that money. In today's world it is very important to keep our product out in the market place. The last lot of adds pushed the benefits of iron in the meat.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> The last lot of adds pushed the benefits of iron in the meat.


That is visible, something you can see where the money is going.

I raised cain at our state association because I never saw any advertisements. I was told the national beed check off money was spent in the big cities, large populations, where consumers were more liberal. Basically where beef consumption per capita was low.

While our state check off dollars can not go toward salaries administering the money, it is administered by a non government association.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

These 'taxes' will continually go up, as well as more regulations attached to it. Ours is up to $6 now,

They are also paying a guy to go around to anyone he suspects as not paying, and has full rights to go thru your books.

... Stay off my property, or we're gonna have trouble.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

THEY send me a letter every yr asking how many cattle i sold for butchering and to send in $2 per beef.I have been out of cattle 4 yrs now but they continue to mail them.So they are spending how much to collect from people selling beef to butcher?Seems to me the people selling butchering beef are promoting beef the way it is.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim have a look at this site ,if you Google meat and livestock australia,and look for adds you will get a idea of what they do.Every year on Australia day (26th of January ) it always gets up the political correct, these adds are by use the producers and it really works, anyway have a look and see what you recon


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim did you get on the site ,if not I'll look up their email add


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Tim did you get on the site ,if not I'll look up their email add


Yes, I found it. Your approach is different than ours. Our's is not than visible and to the point.


----------

